# Co-op offer Kelly's Ice Cream 1L on BOGOF



## Donald (Jul 13, 2011)

Just got A leaflet from the CO-OP with the Latest offers and Kelly's clotted cream Ice Cream 1L on Buy one get one free for ?3.79 wander if there is a restriction on how many we can buy.  Aah well plums and strawberries peaches and nectarines half price might go for them instead.


http://www.co-operative.coop/food/deals/Shopping-List/BOGOF-Deals/


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2011)

I like ice cream made with clotted cream, but it has to be Devonshire clotted cream. Little feller would love you for ever if you bought it for him...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder if they have the special insulin variety?







 http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/03/cornish-clotted-insulin.html


----------



## Donald (Jul 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wonder if they have the special insulin variety?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You never know they might have it in the back shop somewhere.


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

I've never actually seen that ice cream


----------



## Donald (Jul 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> I've never actually seen that ice cream




I thought they might have it down your way Steffi but then again it could be a bit to much of a temptation.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 13, 2011)

one of our local places stocks insulin french bread...


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 13, 2011)

There's a bizarre twofer in my local LiDL this week; Lynx shower gel, ?2.35 each -- or two for ?2!  So if you only want one, it's cheaper to buy two and throw one away...


----------

